# Skylight seal broken-replace?



## RedRanger (Jul 4, 2008)

We have a 2x4ft skylight in the center of our living room that fogs up in the winter.  I know the seal is broken and for a measly $150 want to replace it with a new low-e argon one.  I`m thinking there must be some heat loss there?  Wife says it`s not a priority and doesn`t think we are losing heat thru it.  Now if I am correct?  Can someone reply to this post so she can read it and let me go ahead and replace the &^%* thing.

Or if I am mistaken?  Please help set this matter to rest :roll:


----------



## Kenpobldr (Jul 4, 2008)

I hate getting in the middle but you are right there is a tremendous ammout of heat loss with a skylite never mind one that has a broken seal.  I would definetly upgrade that unit.  Pay attention to the U-value rating on the window.  Unlike insulation the lower the u-value the better the window is.


----------



## fossil (Jul 4, 2008)

Sounds like it's a double-pane unit, sonny, right?  Even with the seal compromised, the air space between the panes is relatively "dead air", and thus still providing _some_ insulating value, but certainly not what you'd realize from a replacement low-e, argon filled skylight.  Problem is mainly the appearance of it...and the possibility that moisture may be getting into other places up there where you don't want it.  How old is it?  My vote would be to replace it.  The sealing/flashing around it is critical, as I'm sure you know.  Rick


----------



## RedRanger (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks guys:  the skylight is 14 years old.  I replaced the one in the bathroom a few weeks ago cause it was leaking.  
And I would like to be proactive on this one.


----------



## mikeyny (Jul 5, 2008)

I have been in the construction biz for over 20 yrs. The ONLY shylite I will install is the V-lux models. They are high quality with great performance.   You do have to buy the flashing kit along with the unit, but it is definitly worth whhile.
                                                                                                                     mike


----------



## JustWood (Jul 5, 2008)

Sky lights have come a long way. Do it!
I custom ordered a new modular home 2 years ago and upgraded to the best of the best because it was only another $30 each.  I'm glad I did because snow does not melt on these if it's under 25 degrees. If you go out side with 6 "  of snow on the roof you can't even tell where they are.


----------



## begreen (Jul 6, 2008)

I second the vote for Velux. I put a big opening one in the bedroom 5 years ago and it is very well made.


----------



## RedRanger (Jul 6, 2008)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> I second the vote for Velux. I put a big opening one in the bedroom 5 years ago and it is very well made.



Thanks BG:  it is gonna get done within the next couple of weeks.

Noting Rickardo, Pooks, koops, carma, reply :-S   It is one thing to take those "sanity pills"  it is another matter to actually swallow them. ;-)


----------

